# Mehrere Abfragen in einem Bericht? MS Access 2003



## fonds (2. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es mögliche 2 verschiedene Abfragen in einen Bericht einzufügen

Besten Dank!


----------



## RavelinePower (2. September 2008)

Hallo

Klar ist das möglich. 

Gruß Raveline


----------



## fonds (3. September 2008)

und wie funktioniert das eine kleine hilfestellung wäre super!


----------



## RavelinePower (4. September 2008)

Hallo

Also soweit wie ich das weiß *überleg

Ok habs Bericht im EntwurfsModus öffnen,,,,,

Per Drag and Drop die Abfragen nehmen und in den Bericht ziehen.

Und der Assistent fragt nun nach dem Namen des Unterberichts. Den kann man ändern oder so lassen.
Und so geht man mit allen Abfragen in Berichten vor.

Grüße RavelinePower

PS:. Weiss ja nicht was du Abfrägst aber eine Zusammengehörigkeit sollte so glaube ich bestehen .Sonst zeigt er warlos alles an oder gar nichts. Aber das kannst dann ja weiter erfragen. BYE


----------



## fonds (5. September 2008)

Danke. Werde ich gleich mal versuchen. Hoffe das klappt nicht nur mit ms2007....


----------

